# Sigmoidoscopy before surgery for a fistula? Does anyone know?



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

I read on a website that they like to do a Sigmoidoscopy or a anoscopy before surgery to get rid of a fistula. Something about seeing where the fistula goes and how deep. Has anyone had to do that before hand, or know someone who had to do that before surgery?I don't really mind doing the rectal scope, seeing as that doesn't go far in at all. I know some say the Sigmoidoscopy isn't too bad, but honestly I was just getting used to the idea of having to have surgery. Adding one of those tests on top of it, is just a little too much for me. The receptionist asked if I had any films to bring. I asked her like what? And she said films of a scope, like a colonoscopy. So I figured she wouldn't have asked if they didn't need that right? I told her I had a barium enema done in May, but that was before this fistula showed up. She didn't want that. My appointment with the surgeon is next Tuesday. So I have a week to worry about all this, I'm losing a lot of sleep! If anyone knows how they go about this I would appreciate it!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Jennifer, Sorry you are so worried about this and I don't blame ya for feeling that way. I haven't had a fistula but I found some info that I hope helps.This site is a wonderful resource of info and I have referred to it many times. You might want to bookmark it. http://www.gicare.com Here is their info on fistulas: http://www.gicare.com/pated/ecdgs38.htm Hope you feel better.BQ


----------

